# Chicago storm



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

For anyone in the Chicago area last night, I'm sure you noticed the severe storms yesterday and last night. I actually went out in the middle of the first storm to rescue the dumb dog who was sitting in the yard looking confused. It's the first time I've _ever_ been scared to be out in a storm. Stuff was flying everywhere and I was soaked through in only a minute. Getting home from work (I was nannying for 12 hours yesterday, ugh!) was a nightmare because half the roads were closed due to downed trees and telephone poles. Once home, I took some pictures to share with everyone. Note that I do not have a tripod and this is only my second attempt at photographing lightning...first time with this particular camera.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jessica, thanks for posting.  We have family in Chicago.....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Those are pretty good pictures, especially without a tripod. Lightning is hard to catch. I remember a lot of thunderstorms in the Chicago area, but this year they seem to be really bad all over the country.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

Those were some crazy storms - I'm in the Quad Cities and we got hit hard.  I'm hoping they are wrong about the storms coming tonight.  Our backyard still has standing water and our basement was damp.  i wish the rain would spread itself out over the summer - instead we just have constant heavy rain this year.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a friend there and he told me about that storm. Crazy...


----------

